# Corsairs Over Korea



## MIflyer (Feb 22, 2021)

Looking for the instructions to change the belt on the car and I found these.

They were not of much help with the car but I thought y'all might enjoy them anyway.

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 22, 2021)

Great find!

Never know what'll turn up in a search, but sometimes one has to phrase their search term VERY carefully, like when I was looking to replace my transmission on my BMW320i.
The results for the mechanic's term "tranny" were not exactly what I was expecting...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Feb 22, 2021)

Well, I was not searching on line, but on my own computer. I looked on line yesterday and made the mistake of taking a Survey in order to get the info I wanted. Well, guess what, the phone has rang all day with no one leaving a message on the answering machine.

But one time I was doing a search for plastic model kit magazine info and and among the items I found were some back issues of a magazine devoted to men who want to look like women. Ugh! A magazine for that? And I thought I had seen everything when I went into a store one day looking for Air Classics and found they had "Soap Opera Hairdo" magazine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Feb 22, 2021)

I had a large file of Korean War pictures but it turns out none of them will display and in any case are too small in size to be useful. Here are a few others I just found on Wkipedia.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 22, 2021)

Great shots!


----------

